# Quick Hitch, Pats, Telescopic draft links



## gsuders86 (8 mo ago)

I just picked up Kioti CK2610. Looking at my options to make life easier when attaching implements. I will for sure have a rear blade and a rotary cutter. I could see myself maybe having a box blade at some point, but other than that I'm not sure I'd have any other implements. I have a gravel driveway so the rear blade will be used to plow snow and the occassional touch up throughout the year. Rotary cutter will be used to mow a couple pasutres and along side the driveway so I see it mainly being hooked up during the summer and the rear blade during the winter, but I do see the need to swap them occasionally during the summer as well. Which system would you guys recommend?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I would prefer the Pars I believe, I have a quick hitch and I find it aggravating much of the time especially on equipment with a PTO.
It makes it much harder to get into hook it up.
The tractor I use the most has hooks and balls which makes for a simple and quick hook ups.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

If your Kioti has the telescoping lower arms like mine does, you might see if you really think that you need a different set up......I change 3 point implements a lot and I don't have anything except the standard Kioti telescoping lower 3 point arms.......


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Worth trying what ya have first as said….you likely have a cat 1 3pt and may not be much of issue hooking up, especially with telescoping lower arms.
I had hell with mine so I got a quick hitch…but mine is a cat1-2 pt and has no extensions. I also have the knuckle busting standard sway arm adjustments so it was a nightmare hooking up. The arms sit wide and would have to turn buckle as I tried to beat bars onto pins.

if you go quick hitch you need to see if attachments are compatible…otherwise you will add to the work to remove quick hitch to put on what you need. Make no mistake….if you have one attachment that doesn’t fit the quick hitch that WILL be the one you want to be using. That’s my life anyway!

Sounds like you have the BIG 3 attachments though…blade, box and shredder.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

TX MX5200 said:


> Worth trying what ya have first as said….you likely have a cat 1 3pt and may not be much of issue hooking up, especially with telescoping lower arms.
> I had hell with mine so I got a quick hitch…but mine is a cat1-2 pt and has no extensions. I also have the knuckle busting standard sway arm adjustments so it was a nightmare hooking up. The arms sit wide and would have to turn buckle as I tried to beat bars onto pins.
> 
> if you go quick hitch you need to see if attachments are compatible…otherwise you will add to the work to remove quick hitch to put on what you need. Make no mistake….if you have one attachment that doesn’t fit the quick hitch that WILL be the one you want to be using. That’s my life anyway!
> ...



New models of Kiotis don't have turn buckles either..........A series of holes and a pin.....I love the new 3 point hitch set up on mine.....


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

I am not familiar with your tractor, but I love my Harbor Freight QH. I had to modify all of my implements to make them work with it as they are all older as in about 30 years old. The finish mower, brush cutter, and box blade were easy. The tiller not so much. That said it was very much worth the effort.

I have two friends that bought the Pat's QH. Both have since gone to a Harbor Freight QH.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

unsquidly said:


> New models of Kiotis don't have turn buckles either..........A series of holes and a pin.....I love the new 3 point hitch set up on mine.....


yeah…those make it much easier. They have them on Kubota also, but not on all models. My tractor is a base gear model and think the nice stabilizers and extension arms come with the HST models in Kubota.

all good though and couldn’t be happier with quick hitch…only thing I need to cipher is managing a top hook attach for my straight blade….I will take some pics of my issue and see if the solution is simple as I’m thinking.

ya know…some things on the old old models are much better thought out. Not all things but some show the old school dedication to workmanship. One such thing is the gear crank 3 point leveler my NAA had. I could spin it up down or level with attachment in the air with ease.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

By the way….Harbor Freight stopped carrying the quick hitch down gear…they had final clearance special for 140 dollars and somebody went and bought em all up. This was in the city where most of these people moving in haven’t seen a tractor.


----------

